# please work



## Null (Nov 15, 2014)

help


----------



## Null (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Luna (Nov 15, 2014)

gj


----------



## Ariel (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Null (Nov 15, 2014)

Luna said:


> gj


you're now banned from this thread, sperg. go ahead and try to reply. you cant.

which reminds me. new in xenforo 1.4.2 (things you'd care about edition):

1. mods can now ban users from 1 thread.
2. you'll get notifications with why your post was deleted if it is.

edit: 3
highlight text in post to get a quick quote option


----------



## Male (Nov 15, 2014)

thanks to the green arrow thing i can easily tell who else is is online so i can stalk them without knowing


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 15, 2014)

Null said:


> you're now banned from this thread, sperg. go ahead and try to reply. you cant.
> 
> which reminds me. new in xenforo 1.4.2 (things you'd care about edition):
> 
> ...



Does this mean we can't post things like "fucktarded" or "I hope he dies" as post deletion reasons anymore?


----------



## Null (Nov 15, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> Does this mean we can't post things like "fucktarded" or "I hope he dies" as post deletion reasons anymore?


no there are two fields. 1 is the internal deletion reason and the other is the notification the user receives.


----------



## BT 075 (Nov 15, 2014)

Null said:


> no there are two fields. 1 is the internal deletion reason and the other is the notification the user receives.



so reason: your a fag, notification: fuck u

this is pretty chill, sometimes a post goes missing in action and i wonder what happened to it


----------



## Himawari (Nov 15, 2014)

null what have you done you're going to get us all drunk


----------



## Null (Nov 15, 2014)

Himawari said:


> null what have you done you're going to get us all drunk


What browser are you using?


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 15, 2014)

Himawari said:


> null what have you done you're going to get us all drunk
> 
> View attachment 9238



Null on top of Luna on top of Chimp. It's clearly the Sticky Fantasy browser.


----------



## Himawari (Nov 15, 2014)

Null said:


> What browser are you using?


Safari, on iPad 2, iOS 8.1.  It's gone now, and it's seriosuly not a big deal, I'm guessing it's just some weirdness going on with my image cache.  Happens once in a while, though usually it's with Sweet and Savoury's avatar for some reason.



Spoiler









I just thought this instance was particularly amusing, especially given the timing (forum update), is all.


----------



## Null (Nov 15, 2014)

It absolutely is. That makes no sense from a web development standpoint. Your browser is on crack.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 15, 2014)

Safari is best internet


----------



## TL 611 (Nov 15, 2014)

Male said:


> thanks to the green arrow thing i can easily tell who else is is online so i can stalk them without knowing


What green arrow?


----------



## Green Arrow (Nov 15, 2014)

Melchett said:


> What green arrow?



hello yes i am here


----------



## Xarpho (Nov 15, 2014)

ah, that's why the green triangle is showing up on my posts.


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 15, 2014)

Green Arrow said:


> hello yes i am here



What a queen.

*I'm here all week. Tip your admins and Christorical figures*


----------

